# FSH & LH - Is this Good



## babywant321 (Apr 29, 2012)

my wife had her LH as 7.6 and FSH as 6.2 - is this very good for her age 25?

We do not know her AMH


----------



## Rike (Apr 19, 2012)

Hi babywant321,

as far as I know it depends what days of the cycle the FSH was checked. 
I received a little statistic with mine where I was able to see if it was in the range or not. 

Do you know what day her test was done? 

Rike


----------



## babywant321 (Apr 29, 2012)

Yes i believe it was day 3, i.e. on her AFC day


----------



## babywant321 (Apr 29, 2012)

Also

are there any side effects on the drugs whereby the hormones will get messed up on a permanently basis


----------



## Rike (Apr 19, 2012)

I think this depends on how you react to the drugs.

I had my first IUI yesterday and had to take Letrozole tablets and Gonal-F injection. I had absolutely no side effects apart from being very tired. Now I have 2 weeks waiting and do not know what to do with myself!  

I have not read anything about long term messed up hormones but must be honest - I also did not check.

Fingers crossed for both of you!!


----------



## babywant321 (Apr 29, 2012)

Thanks, the 2 weeks must be difficult i must say!

I just want to start the treatment cant wait unles of course my wifes falls preg naturally

Hope you have your BFP and all goes well

Thanks!


----------



## Pinot (Nov 5, 2008)

Look like good hormone levels to me    Most clinics want FSH under 10. 

Good luck!

Pinot xx


----------



## Rike (Apr 19, 2012)

Thank you babywant321

I try to tell myself not to get too excited as it is our first go, but you never know


----------

